# I would like to announce...



## GouRonin (Mar 19, 2003)

This morning I received permission from Vladimir Vasiliev to start a Systema training group under his organization, in London Ontario Canada.

Kenpo Arnis Canada has graciously allowed me the space to do so at their school.

I am so excited right now I am freaking out.
:iws:

Please stay tuned for further details.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *This morning I received permission from Vladimir Vasiliev to start a Systema training group under his organization, in London Ontario Canada.
> 
> Kenpo Arnis Canada has graciously allowed me the space to do so at their school.
> ...



:asian: 


Congrats!

Sounds like a great step for you and the study group!


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 19, 2003)

Cool....

Now I definatily have to stop by sometime!


----------



## jellyman (Mar 19, 2003)

Woohoo!


----------



## arnisador (Mar 19, 2003)

Good deal!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 19, 2003)

You must be very proud.  Hope I can join in one day.

BTW

What's your Rank????


:EG:  heh heh heh


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *What's your Rank????
> :EG:  heh heh heh *



Oh you smart@ss...


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *Oh you smart@ss...
> 
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

too funny.  Sorry I Couldn't Resist

:boing2:


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *too funny.  Sorry I Couldn't Resist
> :boing2: *



Alrighty then smarty pants...what rank would you give me?
 
I suggest _"Guy who takes the garbage to the curb now!"_ like my wife likes to use...


----------



## Rommel (Mar 19, 2003)

Congratulations!!!:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *Alrighty then smarty pants...what rank would you give me?
> 
> I suggest "Guy who takes the garbage to the curb now!" like my wife likes to use... *



How about

Ultra Kewl Sytema Dude!!  I think it suits.  



P.S.  Edited because my fingers don't know what they are doing some days.  :shrug:


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *How about Ultra Kew Sytema Dude!!  I think it suits. *



I'm hoping you meant _"kew*L*"_ 'cause I have no idea what a _"kew"_ is!


----------



## Rommel (Mar 19, 2003)

When are you coming to Toronto next so I can buy your T shirt?


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *I'm hoping you meant "kewL" 'cause I have no idea what a "kew" is!
> *



There I fixed it.  

Sorry I was soooo excited cuz a my new rank.    hee hee  :boing2:


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 19, 2003)

The new t's should be done by then as well.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 19, 2003)

Of course, in the Russian arts they're all _red_ belts.


----------



## dutchboy (Mar 19, 2003)

That's great. Count me in for those classes.


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 20, 2003)

You crazy Dutch hater! You rawk!


----------



## Rommel (Mar 20, 2003)

When's your first meeting/class? What will be your hours?


----------



## MartialArtsGuy (Mar 20, 2003)

conratulations

Thats great Gou

How did Vlad break the news to you?


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 20, 2003)

All hail- 

Now it's really CHINATOWN!





:redeme: 


Good for you. :asian:


----------



## Pervaz (Mar 20, 2003)

Congrats Doug - hope it works out well

P


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 20, 2003)

Unsure of the class times as of yet. I'll let you know when I know. It's been an ongoing thing with me and Vlad to work towords being allowed to start and official training group and he waited until he felt I was ready for this step. There are plenty of other steps now to take and this is just a baby one but every step is just a step closer to my goals.

...and no...

It's *"Russia-Town!"* Ha ha ha!
:boing2:


----------



## tarabos (Mar 20, 2003)

quite an honor Gou....

maybe i should consider just moving to Canada....


----------



## khadaji (Mar 20, 2003)

Thats great.  Systema is the best of all martial arts...    Just may find my self in Canada after graduation.


----------



## Rich_ (Mar 21, 2003)

Hey, congrats Gou! Good feeling, ain't it?


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 21, 2003)

Yeah. I'm feeling good about a lot of things lately.


----------

